# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) طلبات : طلب

## chetoui73

السلام عليكم ابحث عن مدرسة او شركة لتعليم الصيانة في مراكش او الدار البيضاء و شكرا

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

عفوا 
نرجو عدم ترك اى اميلات 
خاصة المتاابعة عبر صفحات الموقع

----------

